# Строй баяна и аккордеона



## vikar60 (24 Июн 2017)

Уважаемые форумчане! Подскажите, пожалуйста, какова сегодня тенденция в настройке баянов и аккордеонов - 440 гц или 442 гц? Думаю перестроить Юпитер с 440 на 442, чтобы лучше строил с оркестром аккордеонов в котором я играю. Но сомневаюсь, правильное ли это решение и возможно ли испортить инструмент.


----------



## Kuzalogly (24 Июн 2017)

А Вам зачем понадобилось создавать новую тему? В старой чем было плохо?
http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/pokupkaremont/topic-6340.html

Как реплика: 2Гц в сольном исполнении ни одно ухо не уловит. А в коллективе- каждый случай индивидуален.


----------



## SibBayan.ru (25 Июн 2017)

Один прославленный коллектив в статусе государственного заказал два Юпитера у Баринова. Когда первый был готов, с фабрики звонят и спрашивают: какой строй делать? По стандарту? 
Заказчик отвечает: да
Приходит инструмент со строем 442 Гц.
Готов второй инструмент. Звонят, спрашивают: какой строй делать? По стандарту?
Заказчик: да
Приходит второй, со строем 440Нц.
Вот такой стандарт))
А мы потом уже настраиваем оба так как нужно, сводя их вместе, да ещё плюс старые Юпитера туда же.
Коллективы какой только строй не заказывают. Бывает от жалейки пляшешь: если она 438, то и баяны в этом строе делаешь) Последние годы чаще всего приходится поднимать все инструменты. Если делать работу грамотно, это никак не повлияет.
Кто сказал, что проще делать темперацию от 442? Откуда вообще на форуме берется столько "достоверной" информации? К тому же, очень авторитетной)


----------



## vikar60 (26 Июн 2017)

Извините, но я не увидел старой темы, иначе бы не создавал.


----------



## vikar60 (26 Июн 2017)

Сейчас попытался найти подходящую тему по моему вопросу. На первой странице этого нет. Я должен просмотреть большую часть или все 53 страницы? Вы серьезно? Или больше нечем заняться? Может стоит подумать о том, как лучше организовать материал? Чтобы люди не создавали новую тему по каждому вопросу.


----------



## vikar60 (26 Июн 2017)

И спасибо большое всем, кто откликнулся, мне это помогло принять решение.


----------



## glory (26 Июн 2017)

Собственно на эту тему похоже больше и не писали..
А принять решение а чем? Перестраивать или нет ради оркестра аккордионистов? Для начала неплохо бы проверить этот оркестр насколько он строит между собой и в каком кто камертоне.
Перестроить 440 в 442 - это поднять всего где-то на 8 центов.. Для сравнения: разлив на Weltmeister существенно больше и достигает по диапазону от10 до 20 (бывает) центов.. Но разлив аккордеонов ведь не мешает Вам играть с ними в ансамбле?
С другой стороны не надо путать настройку инструмента со сменой камертона. При настройке Вы платите за то что Вам проверят каждый голос и приведут все голоса к общему знаменателю. При настройке пилят в среднем 35-55% голосов. А при смене камертона (как правило, да и лучше с завышением) пилят все 100%... И стоит это ес-но дороже...
Так что, любой каприз за Ваши деньги.. А оно надо?


----------

